# few questions if anyone could help me out!



## pipewelder23 (Mar 19, 2016)

back working out and just want some advice on some help on gaining weight back? ive took some things in the past in high school couple years back (tren,and test ) any helppp?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 19, 2016)

U took tren and test in high school? lol wtf 

Tell us more about yourself and training and diet.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 19, 2016)

Take test and tren again


----------



## pipewelder23 (Mar 19, 2016)

dont have a strong diet right now...but im lookin to find a nice diet,, i weigh about 155 right now tryin to get back to around 165-170...i go to the gym 6 days a week for about a hour and 15 mins


----------



## pipewelder23 (Mar 19, 2016)

wanted to try something different man any advice?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 19, 2016)

Well u need to keep eating and eat some more. U can easily gain about 40 pounds naturally. How tall r u? And how old?


----------



## pipewelder23 (Mar 19, 2016)

lol yeah had alot of older cousins got talked into it...i dont regret it cause i loved the results but i know tren is hard on the body


----------



## pipewelder23 (Mar 19, 2016)

im 24 im about 5"7


----------



## mickems (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello and welcome to the Underground. How long have you been back in training? What does your workout look like? if you're eating right (enough calories and macros) and working out 6 days a week, then you should be seeing some good results. What are you eating currently?


----------



## Yaya (Mar 19, 2016)

I don't give 2 fuks how much u weigh,  what u eat or if u dead lift or do jumping jacks

Take test because u need it as a base (always) and then research some steroid profiles and then u decide or ask specific questions


----------



## pipewelder23 (Mar 19, 2016)

im eating just not sure its all the right things to eat an only been back in training for 2 weeks now,,,tryin to find a good pre work out to keep me going and some good protien to drink


----------



## snake (Mar 19, 2016)

pipewelder23 said:


> im eating just not sure its all the right things to eat an only been back in training for 2 weeks now,,,tryin to find a good pre work out to keep me going and some good protien to drink


Get to be good friend with lean meats, yogurt and 1 or 2% milk. Nature has taken all the work out of getting protein for you. As for a pre, one word; coffee!

Right now, you just need to get back in the gym, get your diet in check and get your proper rest. There's a good chance you'll gain more on the comeback trail off AAS then a guy who has been at it for years and cycling. Take the easy gains; you don't need help by juicing right now.


----------



## mickems (Mar 19, 2016)

Yaya said:


> I don't give 2 fuks how much u weigh,  what u eat or if u dead lift or do jumping jacks
> 
> Take test because u need it as a base (always) and then research some steroid profiles and then u decide or ask specific questions



but, if his diet sucks and he's just pissing about in the gym, test isn't going to do much for him.


----------



## pipewelder23 (Mar 19, 2016)

test didnt do me anything when i was on cylce tren blew me up fast....alittle to fast for my size,,,,yeah an i cant drink milk so thats alil problem


----------



## snake (Mar 19, 2016)

pipewelder23 said:


> test didnt do me anything when i was on cylce ....



You got bunk then.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 19, 2016)

If test didn't do anything for u then it was either bunk or u weren't eating/training properly.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 19, 2016)

What kind of test was it?

Lab name?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 19, 2016)

Take snakes advice. Just lift and eat good, worry about doing cycles after you've made gains without them; you're still young enough to make good progress.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 19, 2016)

I still can't believe kids in high scool are running gear AND TREN!!! the fukk. I was scared shitless of the thought of steroids at that age.


----------



## kingblasted (Mar 19, 2016)

pipewelder23 said:


> test didnt do me anything when i was on cylce


Actually this is interesting as I have just finished my 1st 14 week Test C. only cycle.  I gained 16.5lbs while on this cycle bloods came in at 3938 TT.  My friend who copied the same exact thing I did (who didn't do any research which I highly advise against...) didn't diet right, and chased a pump, rather than hitting heavier weights for slightly fewer reps.  he ended up losing 5 lbs during the 14 week cycle and gained practically nothing from it


----------



## pipewelder23 (Mar 20, 2016)

so no protien drinks? just eat bulky


----------



## pipewelder23 (Mar 20, 2016)

dragon pharma cypionat 250


----------



## pipewelder23 (Mar 20, 2016)

Yaya said:


> What kind of test was it?
> 
> Lab name?



dragon pharma cypionat 250


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 20, 2016)

I knew a kid who did tren in high school he was a monster..Hes a professional wrestler now..You sound like you need to do alot of research which isnt a bad thing..People should learn about the compounds that ther going to put into their body


----------



## mickems (Mar 20, 2016)

pipewelder23 said:


> test didnt do me anything when i was on cylce tren blew me up fast....alittle to fast for my size,,,,yeah an i cant drink milk so thats alil problem



this is either a joke or b.s. ---- who ever , in their life, complains about getting too big on tren?


----------



## Yaya (Mar 20, 2016)

pipewelder23 said:


> dragon pharma cypionat 250



From what I know the shit they provide is real. .


----------



## pipewelder23 (Mar 21, 2016)

mickems said:


> this is either a joke or b.s. ---- who ever , in their life, complains about getting too big on tren?



Considering I never complained I was to big I said the weight came fast might want to read that again


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 21, 2016)

pipewelder23 said:


> Considering I never complained I was to big I said the weight came fast might want to read that again


Actually to be fair, you did say too fast. Which could be easily inferred as too big as that given time.

But before this goes any farther let me inform you that this place is a far cry from bodybuilding.corn 
Getting sassy with a respected member over a simple difference in interpretation _might_ not make the best impression.


----------



## TwinPeaks (Mar 21, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> U took tren and test in high school? lol wtf


He should have started AAS right after primary school!!111111


----------

